# My adoption



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

For months I questioned whether I wanted to bring a companion into the house for Darby. We finally made the quantum leap, and adopted from Adopt A Golden, Atlanta GA. Why we waited so long is beyond me. Our little orphan was from NYC and severely underweight. He was a stray. Somehow he made it down to Atlanta to be cared for by Adopt A Golden. I have to give a BIG thumbs up to AAG and ALL other rescue operations throughout the world. The care afforded to Buddy (our orphan) from the Atlanta rescue was second to none. The foster families and all volunteers involved deserve a special place in heaven for what they do. Buddy is settling in and has become a part of our family. I can only hope that the day comes when there are no more rescue organizations needed. If you are thinking about adoption, be prepared to have your heart hijacked.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations on adopting Buddy! It sounds like he has fit into your home perfectly. 

Thank you for sharing the video. Pool time looks like a lot of fun for everyone!

You're right about getting your heart hijacked. I've adopted two adult dogs and there's just something extra special about adopting a dog.  God bless rescues and those that foster and volunteer!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, welcome home Buddy. He's beautiful!

I think you have found out how very special dogs that are given a second chance are and how lucky you are to have him in your family. 

AGA is an awesome GR Rescue. I use to help a GR Rescue with Intakes and have worked with the Intake Coordinator from AGA some in the past-she's fantastic. 

My two goldens are adopted, my girl from a GR Rescue and I found my boy at my County Humane Society. 

Great video, hope to see more pictures and videos of Buddy in the future.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

We volunteer a lot with AGA-Atlanta. With them it really is all about the dogs 

Thank you for rescuing!!!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rescue dogs rescue our hearts!!!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*



darbysdad said:


> For months I questioned whether I wanted to bring a companion into the house for Darby. We finally made the quantum leap, and adopted from Adopt A Golden, Atlanta GA. Why we waited so long is beyond me. Our little orphan was from NYC and severely underweight. He was a stray. Somehow he made it down to Atlanta to be cared for by Adopt A Golden. I have to give a BIG thumbs up to AAG and ALL other rescue operations throughout the world. The care afforded to Buddy (our orphan) from the Atlanta rescue was second to none. The foster families and all volunteers involved deserve a special place in heaven for what they do. Buddy is settling in and has become a part of our family. I can only hope that the day comes when there are no more rescue organizations needed. If you are thinking about adoption, be prepared to have your heart hijacked.
> dogs - YouTube


A Huge Congratulations to Buddy and his entire family. He and Darby look so good together. Doesn't it just fill your heart with love? God Bless Adopt A Golden Atlanta and the wonderful people who took care of him in NYC.

I noticed the little ramp you have for the dogs on the stairs. Does it work for them?
Ken and I have a 24 foot round pool that we bought the big steps for, and the dogs quickly learned them. Don't know if they would work in your pool, but I'm posting a pic of them. We bought them at the end of the summer at a pool store, for a discount!


----------

